# Escape in Spain ?



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Not many Swift Escapes around, but we passed one which was heading north on the 332 near Calpe on Thursday morning, 12th Feb.
We were heading south in a Fiat 500 car and flashed our headlights, but not sure if the Escape noticed.

Was it you ?


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I've done that - Flashed another Eura Mobil (there aren't that many around so we normally wave too) and wondered why no response when I remember I'm in the Saab not the van...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The majority of UK motorhomes we see in mainland Europe seem to be driven by people who don't see other m/h's
Unless our van has a stealth switch that we don't know about :lol: 
Or they see us but don't want to see us  :lol:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Grath said:


> The majority of UK motorhomes we see in mainland Europe seem to be driven by people who don't see other m/h's
> Unless our van has a stealth switch that we don't know about :lol:
> Or they see us but don't want to see us  :lol:


Or maybe they are looking at the continental scenery . . . :wink:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Not us still in cold damp foggy fun Yorkshire
Sue


----------



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

are you sure.....can a swift motorhome get that far?


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

eddieo said:


> are you sure.....can a swift motorhome get that far?


40,000 miles only changing because we, well, he wants a garage

Sue


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

eddieo said:


> are you sure.....can a swift motorhome get that far?


Yep they can, there's a Swift parked up not that far from us here in Augilas with two very well behaved spaniels sat outside. :wink2:


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

yep
and there is an escape in armacao de pera

dont know if it is an italian job or a fraud

barry


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Sue, you're 1000 miles ahead of us !
And despite our efforts, the Escape still hasn't let us down. Had a look at the latest versions at the NEC this week. Very tasty - could be tempted to update if they will spray the cab blue.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

eddieo said:


> are you sure.....can a swift motorhome get that far?


There is nothing wrong with Swifts, except the one we met in Portugal a while back. A new Escape motorhome. They told my wife that at this point in their journey every single cupboard catch had broken and this was a new van on its first trip. 
Alan


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

the guys at armacao de pera have had there catches fall apart while travelling around for a fiew months

i have not had this on the sundance so will try and have a peek at theres
to see what the differance is

barry


----------

